# Support of a license fee increase



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am doing research for a college paper. I am looking into the support of a raise in hunting/fishing/trapping licenses to increase available funds for the Game and Fish Fund. This fund pays for research, stocking, state land management, and other things used to manage the game and fish that we pursue every year. 

The poll that I have posted is research numbers that I will be using in my paper. Please select one option and give any feedback or suggestions if you have any. Thanks for your time. 
http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4067123


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would consider it if they could show a need for an increase. Along with showing where exactly our money is going already and what an increase in license fees would pay for. But until then I think I pay enough for licenses a year.


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

So far in the digging around that I have done on the state website and looking through the state budget set for the DNR I have found...

- The DNR get roughly 10% of its operating budget from the general funds, which is less than 1% of the general funds
- Funds come directly from license purchases. Small amounts come from federal funds and excise taxes on hunting and fishing equipment, and timber sales
- These funds are divided among many divisions of the DNR, including wildlife, parks and rec, forest management, infrastructure improvements, etc


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

is this a poll by the DNR ?:sad:


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

We pay to much already. If the dnr needs more money the state needs to give them more of the license profits 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

putzy said:


> We pay to much already. If the dnr needs more money the state needs to give them more of the license profits
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

The sad result of any increase would be a like decrease of funding from the General Fund. So the net would be nada for the DNR.


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

No this is not by the DNR lol

As for the state giving more of the license profits to the DNR, they can't. The DNR already gets all of the license profits. License profits make up 3/4 of the money the DNR gets each year, and the state only gives 1% of the general fund, which is 10% of the DNRs budget.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I dont think they do enough with what they have now. I would like to see more transparency as far as what is being done each year with our money. If they want to make more money, hit the non resident licenses and fees. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

HELL NO!!!, not without some accountability.

The last time a fee increase was proposed (to double fees)The MDNR claimed to be broke, even threatened to shut down right before firearm season. The MDNR said they were $10 mil. in the hole, But when the legislature sought some accountabilty.......Suddenly through some miraculous math they were suddenly $10 mil. to the good. A net "discovery" of $20,000,000. The Sportsmen of this state deserve better.

Maybe you should write your paper on why the majority of outdoorsmen in the State want to know where the hell the money is being spent. And Why we no longer trust them when they want an increase. It is all a matter of public record.

Heres something else you could research. A couple years ago the MDNR was caught and addmited diverting restricted DRIP (DEER range improvement) funds on Kirtland Warbler Habitat while deer habitat deteriorated. Then director Humphries promised to return those funds to D.R.I.P. and that the practice would stop, Was that money returned.......Maybe you can get to the bottom of that, MUCC promised to stay on it and the budget issue, But seems to have let it slide. I wonder if former MUCC director Muchmore's appointment by Snyder affected their focus.

They misdirected those restricted DRIP funds so that they could capture more matching funds from a federal program for endangered species......Whats the feds opinion on that. In fact the Pittman-Roberts fund are also heavily restricted and could be forfieted if they are misdirected, Maybe you should see if they are being handled properly........Or if they were kept in the same drawer as the DRIP funds and that $20,000,000 they found.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think most wouldnt mind an increase if they knew why and seen proof it was needed.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If the MDNR even dreams of an increase we need to blow up our Senator's and Rep's phone lines DEMANDING accountability before any increase is considered.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Where does the revenue from the collection of fines, per DNR issued tickets, go?


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I confess skepticism on the usefulness of a poll guaging customers acceptance of a proposed price increase on.....well, _anything whatsoever._

If asked if one would want to pay more for milk......the predictable answer: "No".

Diapers? "No"

Breakfast? "No"

Gasoline? "No"

In short, due to our free market system we are all conditioned,.... hell, even trained.......to put our game-face on and resist increases in the price of anything we are already accustomed to buying. It is the nature of how we live our economic lives within the American-way-of-life.

When the last license increase was announced several years ago....following a citizen advisory group's recommendation......it caused a bit of a stir. I called my local state congressman (the Representative, not the Senator) and urged him to support it. He told me that calls & letters to his office were overwhelmingly against it. I then asked if he had ever worked on an issue that proposed an increase to an existing fee that hadn't prompted overwhelming resistance..............his answer: "_No, never."_

So, good luck with your poll. I sincerely hope you find it an interesting learning excercise for you. Your effort --by itself ----will be the practical educational tool. Which is a really good thing. 

But, no one outside of that should think that the results have any practical utility beyond a college students' term paper and his gain of experience.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Where was the choice- reducing the cost....


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for all of the responses. I have read a lot of opinions that I have not and don't plan on hearing by only being able to talk to a few people. The large group of this forum has given me a wide array of opinion that I thank everyone for. I agree with those that said they wish to see more from the department on where the money really goes. I haven't found any of that in my digging. As for where the CO's written tikets go....as I was told by another member that I can't remember the name of at the time....the majority of the fine goes to the county it was commited in.. Only about ten dollars actually makes it to the state.

I too agree with many of you. I would not want to see a hike in prices. I have also realized that with our prices we have it very good compared to some other states. I could deal with a few dollars, but not what they were talking about in 2007. Not with the way everything else costs, and the little amount of pay, in today's economy. I don't want an increase, but if it would tuly help for the better of our wildlife and hunting/fishin, I could deal with a couple dollars. 

I am merely looking for the information that iI need for the paper. I needed a topic and wanted to pick one that I knew would have a lot of information behind it Having to do first hand research for it, I figured you guys would be able to me out with that. I was right. Thanks!!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

http://www.meijergroceryexpress.com/catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=1820053168


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

fairfax1 said:


> I confess skepticism on the usefulness of a poll guaging customers acceptance of a proposed price increase on.....well, _anything whatsoever._
> 
> If asked if one would want to pay more for milk......the predictable answer: "No".
> 
> ...


I was conditioned to ask why. If one could not produce a good reason, I was then conditioned to say no. Its worked very well.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

You guys forget we have to buy all those things... Like milk gas etc

If you raise the fees on licenses, alot of people will simply stop buying them altogether...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NO!


----------

